# Silver dollars and cichlids



## CICHLID MASTER7 (Nov 17, 2012)

:-? So I want to add a silver dollar fish,with the following.

1 very young elec blue jack dempsey

1 very young convict(convict in punishment in breeding box.He can't get out.) 1 teeny weeny pleco(pleco's missing and not coming out.)In a 37 g tank.(22 in. long 31 in. wide.)

So you think it's okay?POST NOW PLEASE!!!

P.S.please don't talk about "to big for tank"or anything like that.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Look, if you don't want us to talk about the silver dollar being too big, make some choices and research about the fish BEFORE you ask.
Bottom line, it gets too big.


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

I hate to say it again, but I will be a butt hole.

Like metricliman said, PLEASE do research on these things, and you will get better answers.

The current stock you have, needs a 55g at the smallest, and even then.

I was like you at one point, and I had no idea what I was initially doing, but after just a few google searches, I found out SO much.

Sorry to direct away from C-F.... but...
I actually kind of directed all of my initial questions and thoughts about fish I want vs. tank size to RateMyFishTank, it is a bit hard to find now, but they have a article area that explains ALOT!
edit: just saw now, that they have done some great updates, and have made it much easier to find http://www.ratemyfishtank.com/articles/ ... ticles.php

Also, don't be ignorant and just tell us not to talk about you're tank size, like it isn't a big deal, we are fish people, do you really think we would help someone pick out a fish to be stunted, and/or die rapidly?


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

Look Cichlid Master7, I know you are just a kid, but you really need to learn that telling people that you don't want to hear certain things does not make them any less true. Cichlids for the most part are bullies by nature and need lots of space. They can't help it and you can't change it just by wishing. It is just cruel putting less aggressive fish in with fish that are just going to beat them up or putting fish into tanks that are way too small. It is okay to not know everything and ask questions but you need to listen to the people who know more than you and not try to tell them what to say.

PS. You don't need to make polls all the time either.


----------



## Zombie Cichlid (Jun 26, 2012)

Drop the silver dollar and the convict.
Keep only the EBJD and the pleco and they will be fine at your 37 gallon.
Of course, it's a small tank, so weekly water changes and care is paramount to succeed.


----------



## Rocksor (May 12, 2012)

If that's a common pleco, I would just keep only the EBJD in the 37g, and no other fish.


----------



## Tiktaalik Owner (Aug 17, 2009)

You can't keep a single Silver Dollar. They need to be in a group of at least 3 (I think 5 is best).


----------



## Pagancpr (Dec 14, 2012)

Hey kid I understand you, I was like that in every hobby I have been, and do you know what I learn? That is better to take the advise of experience people. When I was a kid I do not have a PC with internet,google and forums of experience people willing to help us! I love Rc helicopters and fish keeping and I love more doing re-serch over and over again! My wife ask me time to time what are you reading? I do research for the fish I already have and search ,and the fish that maybe I want to keep. So keep asking but above all keep listening! God bless you kid!


----------

